# oakley prizm vs anon perceive goggles for snow/cloudy conditions



## Myoko (Dec 11, 2018)

I had no problem with the Flight Deck Prizm. Fogged up on me and my son once for reasons we can not understand but have been good in all light. Mind you, my previous ones were shit so don't listen to me


----------

